# OT - NT Best snowblower ?



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking for a two stage low cost.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Best value: many older used snowblowers..5 to 40 years old..$200 to $500..FAR superior to many brand-new machines on the market today.
(many new low-end snowblowers have reached a quite amazing level of crappyness over the past 10 years or so..you will be lucky if they run 3 years before you have to junk them..

basically, they are junk when they are brand new.. 

while many 20- 40 year old snowblowers are good for another 40 years..)

Any used Ariens, Toro, Simplicity or Honda are all good..
(if they have been well cared for and are in decent used condition..)
some used John Deere are good, some bad, depending on the year and who made them, you have to pay close attention the model number for JD..


Or, if you have the budget, start at the $800 level for brand new Ariens, Toro, Simplicity or Snapper.

(or of you *really* have the budget..$2K and above, Honda..Hondas are the Cadillac of snowblowers)

Avoid anything by MTD, which includes current Craftsman (except in Canada), Troy-Bilt, Cub Cadet, White, MTD, Yardman, and some other brands..
dont ever ever ever ever buy a new snowblower at Walmart, Sams Club, Costco, Sears (USA) or Tractor Supply..

(Canadian and US Sears-Craftsman branded snowblowers are completely different..US Craftsman = really bad..Canadian Craftsman = much better) 



Where do you live? your native climate will dictate the size of the machine you should get..

More info: The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro Info Site! 
(it has evolved into more than just 60's and 70's machines) 

Page 2 goes into a lot of detail about new vs. used snowblowers, and the quality issues.

Just had the 40 year old Ariens out clearing the driveway a few days ago..
best $270 I ever spent..all original, nothing modified..she performs flawlessly:










Scot


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm an Ariens Snow Blower fan in GBay, WI. Ariens units are WELL "lots of Steel" built 20 miles South of Green Bay..... 

I have both a 5 HP 20" 25 years old & a new 2011 8 HP (250cc) 28" Deluxe 022 Model... Big Blower need last season 2010-11... Single use so far in 11-12..... 

For new units.... See the Snow Blower Direct web site in Illinois.... They have 2 or 3 day Semi truck Delivery... Free or at $50... 

Also Home Depot sells the same Ariens Sno Blow units (Orange) locally.... Black Ariens Sno Tek are 2nd rate. 

For used Ariens orange units.... A GBay boat dealer selling Ariens has 10 used units.... $200 to $650 range..... Again minimal Snow so far at 5" max..... 

The only parts I'd stock at home are the 3 drive belts & 4 shear pins. Change Drive belts in the Fall 7 years out... 

You Tube Ariens Snow Blowers & get the hang of changing belts by opening up the "VEE Bend Joint" up front via two upper bolts


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, since I've only had one snowblower in my life, I'm hardly in a position to make any kind of qualitative comparison, but I've got a 5HP 22" Craftsman that's 16 years old and blew right through the 18" that fell last week. It may not be "best," but by God it was better than the alternative. I can't complain about it. It's always started right up for me every time I've needed it, provided it had good gas in the tank. It's a little cantankerous when just starting out--you've got to let it warm up for a minute or two before putting a load on it--but once it's warm, it's fantastic. My only "gripe" is that the chute gets clogged up with really wet, heavy snow if you don't keep things blowing through. But beyond that, I had it for 6 years in Rochester NY where it plowed through the ice and snow the village plowed in front of my driveway, and out here for the past 10, it blows through our seemingly annual 12"+ dumping with relative ease. New, it cost $850. Savings compared to monthly trips to the chiropractor over that same time, priceless. 

Oh, no matter what you get, get one with an electric starter. If you've got a long driveway, get a long extension cord to go with it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Better than the alternative?


I don't think so.


The alternative for me 25 years ago was to move to Florida.


I gave my snow removal tools away then and haven't touched any since.
It's going to the 80s today.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 30 year old single stage Snapper, starts right up in the spring. and a
five year old Ariens. Like them both but really don't like the skid shoes on the Ariens.
My old one had wheels on the front they worked a lot better.

Don


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy Randy 80 degrees that's not nice to rub it in. Ha ha just kidding


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

80's in February? sounds awful to me!  
I could never live south of Virginia..cant stand the heat and humidity.. 
(anything over 80 is too warm for me..and over 90 is awful..) 
I honestly would rather live in Western NY, with our 5 months of winter, than in the deep south.. 

In Rochester we have about 3 days ever summer that hit 90 degrees.. 
and some summers we dont even hit 90 once! its awesome!  
some summers we dont even have to turn the AC at all..I love it.. 

Clarification on MTD..not *all* MTD snowblowers are bad..(but the majority are).. 
older MTD's can be good..10-30 years old.. 
but for the most part, they are lower-end lower quality machines.. 
its easier, and best IMO, to just avoid them all together..your odds of getting a troublesome and unrealiable machine are high.. 

Also, Home Depot and Lowes: 50/50. 
Some models are good..some are cheap (quality) and not very good. 
IMO, a brand-new $500 snowblower shouldnt even exist..its like buying a new Yugo.. 
sure, its cheap, and it techincally works..for a short time..but in the long run the "bargain" is false economy.. 
same concept with many brand-new "cheap" snowblowers..the low cost is not a bargain in reality.. 
you could spend $500 on a new snowblower every 5 years, or spend $1,000 for one that will last 40 years.. 

IMO, if you are shopping for a *new* snowblower, you should just pretend that new snowblowers less than $800 simply dont exist.. 
and if you need to spend less than $800, its fine to go with used..but pick a good brand if going used.. 

Scot


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Great feedback Scot. Thanks.

So far I'm thinking the Toro 726OE. It's a bit bigger than I'd really like to store in the garage, but I like the features; especially the control handles to release each wheel for easy turning.

I'm ready to make the buy, but the wife wants to wait to see if they go on sale in a month or so. Of course she doesn't have to run the snow shovel in the mean time. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a MTD and it isnt bad. Its the Lawn General (I think that is the brand) name. It works pretty good. My only advice is dont go too big. I found that my snowblower, although it has the feature to disengage one wheel and thus turning the thing, it still is a lot of work to move around. If your doing a long driveway where your not turning the thing all the time, then I think the larger ones are just fine. I only use mine for the concrete in front of my garage and I have to turn it alot. A smaller blower would have been better IMO.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

MY experience so far is with a small single stage (Craftsman brand but similar to Toro & others) It was undersixed for some of the heavier snow we used to get in Western NY but it managed. Sadly I used it mostly on un-even gravel driveways which was a pain then a move to another house that had a sectional concrete slab driveway which hasn't been level in well over 40 years. That was a chore too. When we moved and I decided to get something larger I gave it away. Now i wish I ahdn't. Bought the small 2 stage craftsman from my father used. It was too small for his needs. It has NO steering capability at all and it's a job to turn it around even on a long driveway. In 2 years I've burned up 2 drivebelts and split several sheer pins to the point where the auger worm gear is now stripped. $100 for the new gears alone. I've not fixed it this year & so far I've not even shovelled. It has always started with no troubles either electric when near the Garage or by the pull handle once warm with the exception of when the silly little kill switch plastic "key" fell out in the snow. Found it in the spring but it took me 2 days to figure out why the thing stalled and would not start. The next snowblower will have some sort of steering & a headlight. 

Chas


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

After looking at a Toro 726OE up close and personal, I've decided it is way too big for me. My focus is now on the Ariens Compact 24". I like the size. My only concern is this business of pins in the axles. One pin for one wheel drive, or two pins for two wheel drive. Just how hard is it to steer in two wheel [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Del,

I can't help much with walk behind blowers, but thought I'd share an alternative.

One of my hobbies is collecting and restoring vintage John Deere round fender garden tractors; these were built from 1963-1967, later renditions included square fenders. I have several tractors; neat thing is their ability to quickly hang different attachments to them i.e., snow blowers, roto-tillers, lawn mower decks, plow, disc harrow, generator, air compressor, dump trailers and more. These tractors are assembled with some serious iron as compared to MTD-Craftsman-Toro and others, most 110's are equipped with Kohler 8hp engines, (some with hydraulics) three or four speed transaxles and suspension too. The mere fact that these nearly 50 year old garden tractors still exist and run with original motors is a testament to American made stuff that was built with pride and to last!

I've been waiting patiently for the snow here in Elverta, CA (near Sacramento in northern California) for many years to give my John Deere 110 RF garden tractor with snow blower a test run... Guess I'm going to have to haul the tractor to Truckee, CA to give her a ride. Always wondered how well it would throw snow!

Picture below is of a 1963 110-RF with 38” mower deck. My snow blower rigged 1965 110-RF tractor looks pretty much the same as the one pictured below but is equipped with weighted traction/lug tires w/chains. The snow blower mounts on the front and is powered via a belt driven PTO (I can’t seem to locate pictures of the beast right now). John Deere offers removable enclosed cab kits for their tractors too!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, that would be fun! But the wife is already complaining about the size of a 24". This one would put me in the garage along with it.  

Thanks for the photo! The bigger the property, the bigger the toys.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Del...... 
The Compact 24" Ariens has to weigh about 30 Lbs less than my Deluxe 28" 022 Model at 235 Lbs. That means you can easily skid steer it in 2 wheel drive. 

My 28" Ariens 022 has bigger motor, bigger tires, bigger auger, & bigger nose end. It's a heavy but STRONG beast.... It took 4 weeks to "dance" with the 28".... 

Using 1 wheel drive in an Ariens causes either wheel spin or slight wander steer in deep snow. Keeping both wheels locked is the need 98% of the time. 

I have the 1 wheel unlock lever on the left handle bar. You might have a wheel pull pin??? No big deal. 1 wheel release aids in 180 Deg turns. Try a Y turn? 

The 24" Compact has just one drive belt on the auger, not 2.... You just have to watch the "Feed Rate" in real deep snow & have a spare auger belt on site. 

Usually 2 spare shear pins come with the Ariens units...... My first year I had light wire probs, broke one shear pin, & had wheel rust. All else was FINE!!! 

I did spray the chute & auger area with Car Spray wax.... Should have sprayed the wheels too. I put in Mobil 1 oil for 2nd years use. Octane rated 87 or 89??


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Polaris1 on 17 Feb 2012 11:22 AM 
... You might have a wheel pull pin??? No big deal. 1 wheel release aids in 180 Deg turns. ....





Great feedback. Thanks. So when I want to make a 180 deg turn, do I have to pull a wheel pin? Or can I just disengage the wheel drive from the handle bar lever and turn it by hand. This is my biggest concern, having never operated one of these.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

DEL.... 

on a 180 deg turn..... Just skid/muscle a 24" compact around..... for deep snow..... The 24" unit is "half heavy"..... 

OR Do a Y turn.... Forward -- Reverse -- Forward for deep snow 

or pull 1 wheel pin 100% of the time for a light/lighter snow...... 

I do not see that wheel release chrome lever on the 24" Ariens Compact under the left handle bar... You might call Snow Blower Direct for an accurate lever answer.. 

Pulling That hand lever alternates between 2 wheel drive & 1 wheel drive IF included...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I can turn my 22" Craftsman with no trouble with both wheels locked. It's snowy and icy when you're using these things, so skidding them around is a lot easier than it is on dry pavement. When I first started using mine, I only drove off of one wheel, but once you got into deep snow, the wheel just sat there spinning, or at least wanted to constantly turn to the side. Locking both wheels solved all those issues, and I've never had issue making U turns at the end of the driveway. Just lean it on one wheel, pivot, and head back the other way. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

OK guys, thanks. I didn't think it was rocket science, but if you don't know ... 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Consider this alternative from a 65 year veteran of the Great White North.

About twenty years ago I bought a brand new Craftsman 8 HP, 24 inch, dual stage, snow blower from Sears Canada for about $1200.

After 3 years it would not start and the belts had to be replaced. As I did not have a truck, it cost me $300 for Sears to pick it up, repair it, and bring it back to me.

Three years later it needed new belts and a clutch disc. As the wheels were rusted on (probably from road salt), it was going to cost $600 to have Sears pick it up, repair it, and bring it back. A chap up the valley took it, repaired it, repainted it, sold it for $600, and gave me $300 back.

The machine cost me $200 a year and took up a lot of space in my garage all year. I had to get up at 6 AM and brave the cold to clear the driveway which woke up all the neighbours, and sometimes arrived home tired from work to find I had to do it all over again.

After I sold the damn thing, I hired a chap to clear the driveway for $200 a winter. I got to sleep, didn't have to go out in the cold, and my driveway was clear before I went to work, and before I got home.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a very interesting and informative thread. Being a kid from So Cal I have no knowlegde of living with snow (nor do I care to) or what a chap is. But I still like Paul's answer, hire some bloke.








But should I need ever need a snowblower, I do know where to get answers. Thanks everyone and I look forward to Del's decision. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

My toro single stage lost power this winter (first big snow). As old as I am, shoveling my drive (can park 8 cars on it) just is not in the cards. So I went out and bought an Ariens 24" unit. Just in time for the second (and so far last) big snow. Tried to buy it at HD, but they were out of stock. So I went to a local dealer. For the same $799 it would have cost at HD I got it assembled, oiled, gassed up, and tested. Plus no box to store or throw out. Thought it was a good deal. 

It came with both wheels pinned to the axle. Ran fine but was a bear to turn. So I switched the right pin so the wheel was free from the axle, took all of 30 seconds. Now it is only difficult to turn. Putting the pin back through the axle will require a little more time if I ever decide to, need to line up the holes as far as I can tell. Haven't had any heavy snow since. So I used it twice and the son used it once. But I am ready. 

No idea as to longevity as I have only had it a little over a month.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 17 Feb 2012 09:13 PM 
Consider this alternative from a 65 year veteran of the Great White North.

About twenty years ago I bought a brand new Craftsman 8 HP, 24 inch, dual stage, snow blower from Sears Canada for about $1200.

After 3 years it would not start and the belts had to be replaced. As I did not have a truck, it cost me $300 for Sears to pick it up, repair it, and bring it back to me.

Three years later it needed new belts and a clutch disc. As the wheels were rusted on (probably from road salt), it was going to cost $600 to have Sears pick it up, repair it, and bring it back. A chap up the valley took it, repaired it, repainted it, sold it for $600, and gave me $300 back.

The machine cost me $200 a year and took up a lot of space in my garage all year. I had to get up at 6 AM and brave the cold to clear the driveway which woke up all the neighbours, and sometimes arrived home tired from work to find I had to do it all over again.

After I sold the damn thing, I hired a chap to clear the driveway for $200 a winter. I got to sleep, didn't have to go out in the cold, and my driveway was clear before I went to work, and before I got home.


Thats very unfortunate..but also very unusual..most snowblower owners dont have an ownership experience quite that bad..

but that is simply the result of buying a Craftsman! 
sorry..but they really are not very good, not very reliable..

I paid $270 for my 1971 Ariens 4 winters ago..
so far, it has cost me $270, plus an annual oil change, and gas..(2 or 3 gallons for an average winter..much less this winter)

thats about $70 a winter so far, and I expect the cost per winter will continue to decrease as it keeps going, and going, and going, with very little annual cost.. 

there are many used snowblowers on the market that will do this for you..most are not Craftsmans however..


as I said, avoid MTD.. 


Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Guess I'll just be happy my Craftsman seems to be the exception to the rule.  Of course, I've also got a 20+ year old MTD-built lawnmower that's still going strong, too. I had to replace the cables on it because they rusted and broke, but that's pretty much it. Lucky, I guess... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm picking up my Ariens 24" Compact two-stage snow blower tomorrow. March is typically the snowiest month of the year in Colorado. So we'll see how it goes. If it snows I can try it out. If not, I can work on the railroad for a change ( it needs it ).

Thanks for all of the input. It was very helpful ! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Still have not fixed my Craftsman nor have I needed to. At this point I feel that I'll jinx it if I do....An almost snowless winter in lake effect country of WNY is almost unheard of.... 

Chas


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Another Canadian here throwing my hat in the ring with Scot and his old Ariens. I spent many years in the snow belt and had the old Ariens down on it's knees day after day. You can pretty much abuse those things with heavy wet snow, ice, and anything else. I can remember changing the odd roll pin but nothing too major considering the work it did. 

Keith


----------



## Alsip (Dec 9, 2016)

*Old MTD's OK*

I have a 50 year old MTD (319-400 model) that is all original except for tires and spark plug. These old machines are all steel, gear and chain driven (no belts) and HEAVY. I've torn through 30" of snow with no problem. If you're mechanically inclined, I would recommend purchasing an older machine. Most don't have electric start but if you keep them maintained, they should start on the 2nd-3rd pull after sitting all summer. In the time that I've had this snow blower, my Father in Law has gone through 4 new machines................


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My 14 horse 1969 john deer 140 tractor has a snow thrower (not a blower, has a solid auger) and does an awesome job.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

> In Rochester we have about 3 days ever summer that hit 90 degrees..
> and some summers we dont even hit 90 once! its awesome!
> some summers we dont even have to turn the AC at all..I love it..
> In Rochester we have about 3 days ever summer that hit 90 degrees..
> ...


 I must correct Scotty's memory. Western NY had ten or twelve days over 90 last summer and seven or eight the summer before. I ignored my trains most of July and August. Can't function in heat. Me, not the trains. When I was a kid (40s-50s) we rarely saw 85. As a born 'n raised Buffalo boy, I can't help thinking about a cool summer north of Toronto. 

I blew a grand on a big new Cub Cadet last summer (best time to buy). I've only used it once so far and feel like the first time I drove a stick shift. It will take some practice to get that beast under control.

The past twelve years I had a plow blade on the front of my Bolens (MTD) garden tractor. A half a foot of snow I could push to the side of the drive in half an hour. Even the stuff at the end of the drive (we Buffaloons call that "plow manure") was no big deal. Snowfalls over a foot could be tough, though. I sold the rattly old thing for $150 last summer, (and I used to beat the daylights out of it pushing back the drifts on many a winter day). The only repairs I couldn't handle myself were the Briggs & Stratton engine - the lousy gas we have nowadays ate up all the O-rings and seals.

Best thing about the Cub Cadet is the electric start. Not a battery, you plug it in. It starts no matter how cold the garage is.

Worst thing is I have a gravel driveway. And a large window just sitting, waiting. I am reminded of woodsman Elmer Fudd's words: "Be vewy, vewy careful."

JackM

And don't stick your hand in the auger!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jack look at the dates... you corrected an 4 year old post...
I don't think Scott will be impressed!

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yep..new member "Alsip" revived a 4-year old dormant thread 10 days ago.
and he hasn't made another post since.

Mods could probably just go ahead and delete all the new 2016 posts, and put the thread back to sleep. there isnt much point to the thread being revived.

scot


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

In that case, your description of our summer weather was right on.

If only we could be like the thread and go back four years. I'd be looking forward to a summerful of working on my railroad and barely building a sweat and not running up another big electric bill because the A/C is running constantly. Gas prices would be two bucks a gallon and my good ol' Bolens would still be running great. Life was good way back then.

JackM 



> Mods could probably just go ahead and delete all the new 2016 posts


 Sure hope the Admin doesn't think you mean them - they might think you mean delete the photos. Nawww, that would never happen.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be nice if after so many months of inactivity that threads could be locked so we still have the thread but no one could reactivate it. If some one wants to refer to a locked thread, they could always put a link to that thread.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Couldn't agree more. This isn't the first time I got sucked into a ridiculously old thread. Embarrassing at best.

The time and date is like mileposts on the expressway. You don't usually notice them until you're lost.

JackM


----------

